# L'imprenditore benefattore di Adro



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2010)

Parla l'uomo che si è fatto carico delle rette per la mensa dei bambini «morosi» del comune bresciano

NOTIZIE CORRELATE
«Pago io la mensa per gli alunni poveri» (13 aprile 2010)
Il documento con cui ha motivato il suo gesto



I bambini entrano a scuola ad Adro (Cavicchi)MILANO - Ha deciso di mettere mano al portafogli per pagare i buoni pasto ai bambini del paese i cui genitori non hanno potuto far fronte alle tariffe e che per questo, nelle intenzioni del sindaco leghista, avrebbero dovuto restare a digiuno. E per questo suo gesto ha conquistato una grande popolarità. Solo virtuale, tuttavia. Perché il benefattore che ha deciso di tirare fuori 10 mila euro per coprire le spese arretrate e future del servizio mensa per quei ragazzini che non avrebbero potuto altrimenti usufruirne continua a restare anonimo per il grande pubblico. Per propria decisione. E in questa lettera inviata al Corriere, spiega le ragioni della sua scelta.
***

Caro direttore, 
ringrazio il Corriere della Sera per lo spazio che mi ha dedicato. Ho ricevuto tante richieste di interviste e di presentarmi in qualche trasmissione tv, ma ho detto di no per ribadire che con il mio gesto non cercavo alcun protagonismo. Chiedo il rispetto dell'anonimato, non per pudore o per paura, ma perchè quello che penso su questo argomento è tutto scritto nel documento e credo che ci si debba occupare delle idee prima che delle persone. Se interessa il tema della solidarietà rivolgetevi a tutti quelli che danno gratuitamente una cosa più importante dei soldi che è il loro tempo. E sono tanti e in silenzio.

Inoltre, nel documento che ho lasciato nel mio Comune (http://www.corriere.it/Media/Foto/2010/04/13/letteracittadinoadro.pdf) mi riferivo alla politica locale che conosco e in particolare parlando del segretario intendevo il segretario di Adro. Se qualcuno ritiene che alcune considerazioni hanno valenza generale sono sue legittime deduzioni. Non iscrivetemi nel gruppo dei soloni che hanno in tasca la soluzione dei problemi del mondo.

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...tv_f302461e-4719-11df-be6f-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2010)

Sicuramente non è nè un ministro , nè un parlamentare.


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2010)

a me ha colpito il fatto che che la gente deprechi  questo gesto trovandolo non rispettoso  nei confronti di chi paga regolarmente;
solidarizzano tutti con il sindaco in modo compatto


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2010)

Penso di no... di certo va letto l'allegato in PDF


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me ha colpito il fatto che che la gente deprechi questo gesto trovandolo non rispettoso nei confronti di chi paga regolarmente;
> solidarizzano tutti con il sindaco in modo compatto


Infatti. Non capisco come si possa giustificare una cosa del genere.
Non esiste più il concetto di bene comune: una scuola pubblica (e non solo) dovrebbe insegnare il valore della solidarietà.
Come pretendiamo che crescano i nostri figli se noi siamo i primi a negare il valore dell'aiuto reciproco?
Ci lamentiamo della crudeltà dei giovani, della loro ignoranza, del fatto che non abbiano valori, quando gli stessi genitori ne sono privi.
E' una barbarie civile e morale.


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penso di no... di certo va letto l'allegato in PDF


Andrebbe fatto studiare nelle scuole questo allegato.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2010)

Ma come si fa a minacciare di lasciare dei bambini a digiuno?
Mi sento male io per quei bambini.
Comunque manderei in culo la mensa e gli farei il panino da casa a sfregio


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me ha colpito il fatto che che la gente deprechi questo gesto trovandolo non rispettoso nei confronti di chi paga regolarmente;
> solidarizzano tutti con il sindaco in modo compatto


a me purtroppo non meraviglia più niente di questo popolo di schiavi omologati sul peggio.


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a minacciare di lasciare dei bambini a digiuno?
> Mi sento male io per quei bambini.
> *Comunque manderei in culo la mensa e gli farei il panino da casa a sfregio*


 
E' quello che ho pensato io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2010)

Persona fantastica da ogni punto di vista (quasi quasi vado lì ...come figlio mezzadro dovrebbe essere di età adeguata).
Oltrettutto si dimentica che la mensa è stata inventata proprio per dare almeno un pasto decente a chi non poteva permetterselo.
La cosa che più mi sconcerta è la rimozione del passato proprio e comune che non fa pensare a quando chi era in condizioni di reale miseria eravamo noi.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Persona fantastica da ogni punto di vista (*quasi quasi vado lì ...come figlio mezzadro dovrebbe essere di età adeguata*).
> Oltrettutto si dimentica che la mensa è stata inventata proprio per dare almeno un pasto decente a chi non poteva permetterselo.
> La cosa che più mi sconcerta è la rimozione del passato proprio e comune che non fa pensare a quando chi era in condizioni di reale miseria eravamo noi.


Vai Persa:carneval:


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vai Persa:carneval:


E' il tuo uomo:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Io penso sia una donna...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io penso sia una donna...



Non essere schizzinosa:rotfl:

Sto scherzando ovviamente.

A me la letterera ha dato l'impressione d'essere scritta da un uomo... ma potrei sbagliarmi come sempre:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2010)

spero che  leggano tutti i cittadini tanto ligi,e che magari...si vergognino un pochino


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me ha colpito il fatto che che la gente deprechi questo gesto trovandolo non rispettoso nei confronti di chi paga regolarmente;
> solidarizzano tutti con il sindaco in modo compatto


Ho pensato la stessa cosa.
Ma la gente a volte è ottusa. alla scuola materna di mia figlia hanno organizzato una gita e il costo era di circa 20 euro a bimbo.
Nella sua classe ci sono tre bimbi le cui famiglie non si possono permettere di pagare questa cifra che a noi pare irrisoria.
Con alcune mamme abbiamo chiesto alle maestre se potevamo istituire un "fondo conune" per sostenere la gita, in modo tale da pagare i biglietti anche per questi bimbi. E' successo un mezzo putiferio a causa delle lamentele di altri genitori.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me la letterera ha dato l'impressione d'essere scritta da un uomo... ma potrei sbagliarmi come sempre:sonar:


Ma se non sbaglio è venuto fuori chi è.
Un ex insegnante (uomo) che da qualche anno ha messo su una sua impresa.
http://notizie.tiscali.it/articoli/cronaca/10/04/14/svelato-nome-benefattore-adro.html


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Ma la gente a volte è ottusa. alla scuola materna di mia figlia hanno organizzato una gita e il costo era di circa 20 euro a bimbo.
> Nella sua classe ci sono tre bimbi le cui famiglie non si possono permettere di pagare questa cifra che a noi pare irrisoria.
> *Con alcune mamme abbiamo chiesto alle maestre se potevamo istituire un "fondo conune" per sostenere la gita, in modo tale da pagare i biglietti anche per questi bimbi. E' successo un mezzo putiferio a causa delle lamentele di altri genitori*.


Caproni!
Quando ero alle elementari funzionava cosi'... ma anche alle superiori a dire il vero: si faceva la colletta tra le classi per fare andare le quinte in gita... per due anni invece facemmo una mostra per raccogliere fondi.
La gente dovrebbe vergognarsi ogni tanto.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caproni!
> Quando ero alle elementari funzionava cosi'... ma anche alle superiori a dire il vero: si faceva la colletta tra le classi per fare andare le quinte in gita... per due anni invece facemmo una mostra per raccogliere fondi.
> La gente dovrebbe vergognarsi ogni tanto.


Sai cosa hanno risposto questi genitori (pochi per fortuna) quando hanno scoperto del fondo comune?
Hanno sbottato dicendo "eh...non è che non hanno i soldi per pagare la gita, è che non vogliono! Quelli hanno il macchinone...sicuramente hanno più soldi di noi!" 
I soliti rivoltanti luoghi comuni


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Ma la gente a volte è ottusa. alla scuola materna di mia figlia hanno organizzato una gita e il costo era di circa 20 euro a bimbo.
> Nella sua classe ci sono tre bimbi le cui famiglie non si possono permettere di pagare questa cifra che a noi pare irrisoria.
> Con alcune mamme abbiamo chiesto alle maestre se potevamo istituire un "fondo conune" per sostenere la gita, in modo tale da pagare i biglietti anche per questi bimbi. E' successo un mezzo putiferio a causa delle lamentele di altri genitori.


 
Da noi è accaduta una cosa simile. ma nessuno si è opposto.
C'erano dei bimbi che non potevano permettersi alcune attività scolastiche ed extrascolastiche, e quindi siamo arrivati ad un debito di mille euro. Ci siamo tassati (tre euro per uno) e abbiamo risolto.
Nessuno si è lamentato, anzi....faremo la stessa cosa anche questo anno.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caproni!
> Quando ero alle elementari funzionava cosi'... ma anche alle superiori a dire il vero: si faceva la colletta tra le classi per fare andare le quinte in gita... per due anni invece facemmo una mostra per raccogliere fondi.
> La gente dovrebbe vergognarsi ogni tanto.


Io però mi ricordo che quando ero alle elementari e festeggiavamo il carnevale in classe, qualche bambino non aveva i soldi per comprarsi il vestito e veniva con qualcosa preparato apposta dalla madre. C'erano sempre i bambini stronzetti che li canzonavano per la "povertà" del costume. Beh, adesso (almeno nella scuola materna di mia figlia) le maestre preparano cappellini e trombettini per tutti e li acconciano tutti nello stesso modo...così da non creare disuguaglianze.


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da noi è accaduta una cosa simile. ma nessuno si è opposto.
> C'erano dei bimbi che non potevano permettersi alcune attività scolastiche ed extrascolastiche, e quindi siamo arrivati ad un debito di mille euro. Ci siamo tassati (tre euro per uno) e abbiamo risolto.
> Nessuno si è lamentato, anzi....faremo la stessa cosa anche questo anno.


Il mio comune purtroppo è in mano alla lega e ultimamente abbiamo avuto dei peggioramenti notevoli dal punto di vista di intolleranza...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Che schifo....se dico che al sud siamo più generosi che al nord mi fate bannare?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Che schifo....se dico che al sud siamo più generosi che al nord mi fate bannare?


Io ti ho segnalata, sappilo:carneval:


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Il mio comune purtroppo è in mano alla lega e ultimamente abbiamo avuto dei peggioramenti notevoli dal punto di vista di intolleranza...


 
Anche da noi qualche stronzo si oppone, ma viene trattato come si conviene. Non vuoi partecipare alla raccolta? Bene. Ma si becca le rispostacce che merita e viene esposto al pubblico ludibrio.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Il mio comune purtroppo è in mano alla lega e ultimamente abbiamo avuto dei peggioramenti notevoli dal punto di vista di intolleranza...


ma mica sarete tutti uguali, cribbio!!!


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Che schifo....se dico che al sud siamo più generosi che al nord mi fate bannare?


Ti dico che ci credo...e credo siano anche più solidali fra loro.
La mia città è sempre stata molto chiusa, provinciale nell'anima (pur avendo le caratteristiche per non esserlo). La gente fa fatica a salutarti e siamo talmente riservati da sfiorare la maleducazione. Ho amici del sud che sono venuti a studiare qui e poi ci sono rimasti (per amore) ma i primi tempi scleravano per i modi della gente...


----------



## ranatan (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma mica sarete tutti uguali, cribbio!!!


No, no, per carità. Ma bastano pochi a crare scompiglio. Quei pochi poi hanno sempre l'arroganza di chi crede di sapere tutto!


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> No, no, per carità. Ma bastano pochi a crare scompiglio. Quei pochi poi hanno sempre l'arroganza di chi crede di sapere tutto!


Se sono pochi, tagliateli fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma mica sarete tutti uguali, cribbio!!!


 Certamente no!


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

Purtroppo però esistono davvero genitori che possono permetterselo e non pagano 
Mi ricordo molto bene in liceo, dovevamo andare a Londra ma dovevamo esserci tutti, ma davvero tutti, non ci crederete ma per due ragazze i cui genitori hanno rifiutato per mancanza di soldi non abbiamo fatto nulla, tutto ok davvero non c'era problema, ma quando abbiamo visto il bmw del padre di una appena comprato allora ci è venuto il dubbio di essere stati presi in giro del tutto. C'è gente che più ha più vorrebbe, gente che vive sulle spalle dei servizi dati a persone che poco hanno e li sfruttano (esempio per le borse di studio e indicatori di stato famigliare falsificati pur di avere una maledetta borsa di studio che non gli poteva spettare)
Sicuramente l'uomo che ha donato quei soldi è una grande persona, su questo non ci sono dubbi, ma spero davvero che quei bambini fossero davvero con problemi economici in famiglia e non membri di famiglie in cui conta più l'orologio di mammà o i papi rispetto al loro cibo (purtroppo non sto dicendo a caso per gli orologi )​


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

Allora, mi sono informato meglio a riguardo. Secondo me l'azione del sindaco è stata troppo forte, ma non ingiustificata. Il metodo da utilizzare in questi casi è la notifica di pagamento e scrivere altresì che se si hanno problemi economici ci sono i servizi sociali che hanno i fondi stanziati. Cioè far notare che non si è pagato e dare anche una soluzione se non si hanno soldi. In questo modo chi ha davvero pochi soldi può risolvere la questione in maniera legale, chi invece fa il furbo (e di queste persone ci sono eccome) deve trovarsi una visitina a casa per qualche pignoramento, fermo restando che i bambini devono mangiare.
Quindi stanziare i soldi per far mangiare i bambini e risolvere il problema alla radice, questa è la soluzione e non queste trovate da giornale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

Ricordo per la seconda volta: la mensa è nata per dare un pasto a chi non poteva permetterselo.
Poi ci si è resi conto che il valore educativo di stare tutti insieme era importante per tutti i bambini.
Con tutti quelli che non pagano le tasse, a cominciare dal canone tv in poi, con le motivazioni più varie di ribellione a questo Stato a questo o quel governo, non si vede perché chi dovrebbe pagare dovrebbero essere proprio i bambini.
I comuni non hanno più soldi per coprire le spese dei servizi sociali o, spesso, non vogliono spendere i soldi per i servizi sociali e proprio per questo vengono premiati dal voto!
Il fatto è che l'ideologia (chiamiamola così) dell'egoismo è trionfante e chi non è un "vincente" viene sbeffeggiato e colpevolizzato.
Secondo questa ideologia chi è povero è uno che si deve vergognare di non essere almeno un furbo.
Altro che togliere il pasto ai bambini, si dovrebbero perseguire gli evasori.
Ed è evasore colui che si verifica che è evasore.
Da me sempre più bambini si cancellano dalla mensa e corrono a mangiare a casa dalla madre senza lavoro o dalla nonna perché non hanno i soldi per pagarla!!! 
Ma questo non è possibile alla scuola materna per l'età, gli orari, i tempi dei bambini.
E la scuola è il primo passo per "rimuovere gli ostacoli" che permettono la partecipazione alla società.
Già, ma alla società non devono partecipare gli sfigati, i perdenti, i fessi e i loro figli.:incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricordo per la seconda volta: *la mensa è nata per dare un pasto a chi non poteva permetterselo*.
> Poi ci si è resi conto che il valore educativo di stare tutti insieme era importante per tutti i bambini.
> Con tutti quelli che non pagano le tasse, a cominciare dal canone tv in poi, con le motivazioni più varie di ribellione a questo Stato a questo o quel governo, non si vede perché chi dovrebbe pagare dovrebbero essere proprio i bambini.
> I comuni non hanno più soldi per coprire le spese dei servizi sociali o, spesso, non vogliono spendere i soldi per i servizi sociali e proprio per questo vengono premiati dal voto!
> ...


Brava. Nessuno se lo ricorda, ovvio.
Quanto al secondo punto, soprattutto i figli pagano il conto degli sfigati perdenti fessi genitori. (Tre aggettivi in fila sono permessi in questo caso  )


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Brava. Nessuno se lo ricorda, ovvio.
> Quanto al secondo punto, soprattutto i figli pagano il conto degli sfigati perdenti fessi genitori. (Tre aggettivi in fila sono permessi in questo caso  )



Purtroppo in questo caso pagano anche il prezzo dei genitori "furbi" o almeno che si credono tali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questo caso pagano anche il prezzo dei genitori "furbi" o almeno che si credono tali.


I furbi ci sono sempre stati. Io credo però che in cuore loro pagano un prezzo alto per la furbizia in questo senso - devono sempre temere una battutina fuori luogo che mette a nudo il trucco.

E' tutto una questione di comunicazione. Quando manca, si introducono i furbi, ma anche i fessi.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> I furbi ci sono sempre stati. Io credo però che in cuore loro pagano un prezzo alto per la furbizia in questo senso - devono sempre temere una battutina fuori luogo che mette a nudo il trucco.
> 
> E' tutto una questione di comunicazione. Quando manca, si introducono i furbi, ma anche i fessi.


Di mio conosco persone con problemi economici e di certo provano umiliazione nel avere questi problemi, di certo userebbero ogni cosa per essere almeno non troppo nel sbagliato (per esempio andrebbero aìdai servizi sociali visto che esistono). Cosa abbiamo invece adesso? Ho visto molta più dignità in persone con problemi economici che in persone ricche.


----------



## Iris (19 Aprile 2010)

Un ricco non ti dirà mai di esserlo. Teme il fisco più di quanto il diavolo tema l'acqua santa.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Un ricco non ti dirà mai di esserlo. Teme il fisco più di quanto il diavolo tema l'acqua santa.


E chi non teme il fisco? Se non si è dipendendti penso che sia il peggiori incubo sia dei ricchi sia dei poveri, perchè come disse una persona, in Italia ci si mette un attimo a sbagliare...a volte anche le cose giuste sono sbagliate.


----------



## Iris (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi non teme il fisco? Se non si è dipendendti penso che sia il peggiori incubo sia dei ricchi sia dei poveri, perchè come disse una persona, in Italia ci si mette un attimo a sbagliare...a volte anche le cose giuste sono sbagliate.


Io non lo temo.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi non teme il fisco? Se non si è dipendendti penso che sia il peggiori incubo sia dei ricchi sia dei poveri, perchè come disse una persona,* in Italia ci si mette un attimo a sbagliare...a volte anche le cose giuste sono sbagliate*.


Mi sembra una stronzata che poi si ritorce contro l'economia Italiana stessa. Lavoro in nero, contratti a *****, evasione fiscale, tutte cose che le persone dovrebbero rifiutare e le aziende dovrebbero essere sollecitate e aiutate a non considerare come opzione, a mio avviso sono indice di degrado.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non lo temo.


Iris, se non sei dipendente posso dirti con certezza che la guardia di finanza può trovare al 100% qualcosa che non va! Non centra la buona fede o l'ignoranza o l'affidarsi ad un esperto, l'unica cosa che possa salvare è pagare più tasse del dovuto, di certo in quel caso ci si salverebbe.


----------



## Iris (19 Aprile 2010)

Mi occupo  esclusivamente di contenzioso tributario. So come funziona.


----------



## Iris (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sembra una stronzata che poi si ritorce contro l'economia Italiana stessa. Lavoro in nero, contratti a *****, evasione fiscale, tutte cose che le persone dovrebbero rifiutare e le aziende dovrebbero essere sollecitate e aiutate a non considerare come opzione, a mio avviso sono indice di degrado.


Quoto.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

Iris, un collega di mia madre è finito sotto il fisco perchè non congruo con lo studio di settore. Poco è importato il contratto presentato dal direttore del mobilificio al fisco sul fatto che lui prendesse il 4% in quei due anni di provvigione, per lo stato era poco e lui ha dovuto tirare fuori 18000 euro più per pagare quello che non ha avuto (persona di assoluta onestà). Risultato? Perchè una persona deve essere onesta in italia se lo si prende in quel posto? Forse sarebbe il caso di essere disonesti al massimo lo si prende ugualmente.
Il nostro fisco e tutto il resto è davvero simbolo di una Italia statuaria.


----------



## Iris (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Iris, un collega di mia madre è finito sotto il fisco perchè non congruo con lo studio di settore. Poco è importato il contratto presentato dal direttore del mobilificio al fisco sul fatto che lui prendesse il 4% in quei due anni di provvigione, per lo stato era poco e lui ha dovuto tirare fuori 18000 euro più per pagare quello che non ha avuto (persona di assoluta onestà). Risultato? Perchè una persona deve essere onesta in italia se lo si prende in quel posto? Forse sarebbe il caso di essere disonesti al massimo lo si prende ugualmente.
> Il nostro fisco e tutto il resto è davvero simbolo di una Italia statuaria.


Dovrebbe rivalersi sul suo commercialista.
Se tutti fossimo onesti, e se tutti pagassero i loro errori allo stesso modo, la collega di tua madre forse avrebbe pagato di meno.
Per uno che paga in più, ci sono 100 che non pagano affatto.
Perchè unn libero professionista o un imprenditore deve pagare le tasse? Questo chiedi tu.
E io ti chiedo: perche un pensionato e dipendente deve pagare le tasse?.
Io pago, volente o nolente il 40 per cento di quel che guadagno.
Se ci fossero meno furbetti e furboni (scusi fiscali e Co.), tutti pagheremmo il giusto.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dovrebbe rivalersi sul suo commercialista.
> Se tutti fossimo onesti, e se tutti pagassero i loro errori allo stesso modo, la collega di tua madre forse avrebbe pagato di meno.
> Per uno che paga in più, ci sono 100 che non pagano affatto.
> Perchè unn libero professionista o un imprenditore deve pagare le tasse? Questo chiedi tu.
> ...


O quantomeno avresti in cambio dei servizi pubblici pari al 40% di tasse che paghi che non e' poco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non lo temo.


Il fisco teme me :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il fisco teme me :rotfl:


 Sconosciuto al fisco? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi occupo esclusivamente di *contenzioso tributario.* So come funziona.


 orrore:racchia:


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Dovrebbe rivalersi sul suo commercialista*.
> Se tutti fossimo onesti, e se tutti pagassero i loro errori allo stesso modo, la collega di tua madre forse avrebbe pagato di meno.
> Per uno che paga in più, ci sono 100 che non pagano affatto.
> Perchè unn libero professionista o un imprenditore deve pagare le tasse? Questo chiedi tu.
> ...


 è una battuta?
sto ancora pagando adesso gli errori di un mio commercialista .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una battuta?
> sto ancora pagando adesso gli errori di un mio commercialista .


I commercialisti sono assicurati e pertanto sono loro che devono pagare i loro errori. I clienti sono tutelati in questo senso dalla legge. No lo sapevi?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> I commercialisti sono assicurati e pertanto sono loro che devono pagare i loro errori. I clienti sono tutelati in questo senso dalla legge. No lo sapevi?


sì, anche lui....
difatti  è uccel di bosco


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, anche lui....
> difatti  è uccel di bosco


Allora immagino per causa della fucilata di sale che gli hai consegnato in segno di gratitudine... ?


----------

